# Please help me identify this CD recording....



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

It was my first (and as of yet only) recording of Don Giovanni, but it has been years since I've listened to it, or even seen it. And I regret that I can not recall with any certainty any of the cast or conductor or label. 

The only thing I can remember of it distinctly was that it was a 3cd set, and the jacket had a silhouette of a some spanish nobility guy, with a feather in his hat. This is all I can remember of it. I thought that maybe if I googled around I would at least be able to come across some names of performers that would ring a bell, but nope. 

I had thought that it was Acadamy of St. Martin in the Fields with Neville Marriner conducting, but only recording of his I found has a picture of roses on the cd jacket, so I guess that can't be it. 

Anyone can help me pin point what recording of Don Giovanni has a drawing, or silhouette of a baroque (classical era etc..) spanish nobleman in his hat? This is the best that I can go by....

I want to identify it to rerefresh myself with the cast as I remember Don Giovanni and Leporello and heck the whole cast (save for maybe Ottavio) to have been particularily fantastic.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

have you tried to browse the CD selection on Amazon.com for Don Giovanni to see if you can identify the cover picture?


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

yes, browsed something like 200 results, and already its straying away from cd of don giovanni to solo artists with 1 song from don giovanni.... so I'm giving up.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Google image search is your friend. It looks like it's the Marriner DG you want. But really, you want the Jacobs one. Trust me.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

obwan said:


> It was my first (and as of yet only) recording of Don Giovanni, but it has been years since I've listened to it, or even seen it. And I regret that I can not recall with any certainty any of the cast or conductor or label.
> 
> The only thing I can remember of it distinctly was that it was a 3cd set, and the *jacket had a silhouette of a some spanish nobility guy, with a feather in his hat*. This is all I can remember of it. I thought that maybe if I googled around I would at least be able to come across some names of performers that would ring a bell, but nope.
> 
> ...


Karajan...............???










Giulini..........????? (drawing)


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Marriner:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

You definitely don't want the Karajan one. Unless you want to die of boredom.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Aksel thats it! However did you find it?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

obwan said:


> Aksel thats it! However did you find it?


Google image search. It's immensely helpful, you know. All I did was search for 'Don Giovanni Marriner', and hey presto!


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

when I found the marriner recording with thomas allan as don giovanni on amazon.com it showed a picture of roses on the cd jacket not this silhouette? Anyways, I had been looking for it to get the names of the cast, so I could tout Thomas Allan as a far better Don Giovanni than bryn Terfel, not that Terfel is bad, he's certainly the best modern singer that I've been able to find on youtube but his singing in my opionion really blows the rest away....

But I still have hard timing believing that its thomas allan.... anywho thats my 2 cents


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

obwan said:


> when I found the marriner recording with thomas allan as don giovanni on amazon.com it showed a picture of roses on the cd jacket not this silhouette? Anyways, I had been looking for it to get the names of the cast, so I could tout Thomas Allan as a far better Don Giovanni than bryn Terfel, not that Terfel is bad, he's certainly the best modern singer that I've been able to find on youtube but his singing in my opionion really blows the rest away....
> 
> But I still have hard timing believing that its thomas allan.... anywho thats my 2 cents


Again, google is your friend. The one with roses on is the exact same recording, only with roses on the front.

Also, there's this.


----------

